# Wow



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Watching the Tenn vs. Rutgers game. Wow what an ending. Was that a foul with time on the clock or did Tenn get a home floor advantage there with the timer. Oh my! 

I flipped away to watch the Va Tech vs. Miami game go into overtime and came back to find a very tight game with 3 minutes left. What a night for women's basketball on TV.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

They cheated! Rutgers had that game won.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

It sure looked like the clock should've hit 00 but I don't think I heard the ref whistle on any of the replays so maybe the call was made before then? Fantastic ending and Anosike had some nerves of steel to hit those two shots.


----------

